# Apache vom Internet nicht erreichber (Konfigurationsfehler?)



## Danielku15 (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute.

 Tut mir leid euch wieder mal mit dem diesem Thema zu belästigen aber alle Post die ich über die Suche gefunden habe konnten mir nicht helfen.
  Mein Problem ist folgendes:
 Wie üblich funktioniert der Apache Server Local (localhost, 192.168.1.101, 127.0.0.1). Auf meinen Router (Linksys WRT54G-DE) hab ich den Port 80 bis 84 auf die IP-Adresse 192.168.1.101 weiter leiten lassen. So wie es eben sein sollte. Der Router leitet auch schön auf den Server weiter jedoch wird der Apache Server nicht angezeigt. Ich bekomme nur die Fehlermeldung "Zeitüberschreitung bei der Verbindung mit xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx". Jetzt fragt ihr euch sicher warum ich denke dass der Router richtig Konfiguriert ist. Das weiß ich daher da ich auch einen FTP-Server laufen habe und der einwandfrei funktioniert. Ich kann über das Internet mit meiner IP Adresse auf den FTP-Server zugreifen. Nur beim Apache bleibts stecken. Vielleicht liegt es an einer Fehlkonfigurationder httpd.conf darum hab ich sie einfach mal angehängt.
  (System: WinXP, Apache 2.0.54, PHP 5.0.4, Linksys WRT54G-DE Router)

 [Edit] Inzwischen Funktioniert das aufrufen des Webservers übers Netzwerk auch nicht mehr.[/Edit]

  mfg danielku15


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2005)

Hi!
Also die httpd.conf sieht ok aus, da kann man auch nicht so schrecklich viel falsch machen! Hast du vielleicht von XP aus noch ne Firewall dazwischen oder sowas in der Art? Läuft der Apache nur aus dem Internet und LAN nicht oder lokal auch nicht mehr?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Danielku15 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo.

 Ich hab noch Norton Internet Security installiert(SP2 nicht installiert). Ich hab sie mal deaktiviert und dann nochmals versucht übers Internet auf meinen Apache zuzugreifen. ==>Geht nicht.

 Also der Apache läuft inzwischen auf folgende weisen:
 Local: (localhost, 192.168.1.101, 127.0.0.1)
 LAN: (192.168.1.101) <==hab ich wieder hin bekommen.

 Und der Apache funktioniert nicht über:

 Intenet (Aktuelle IP Adresse die ich vom ISP zugewiesen bekommen habe)

 mfg daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Zu deiner httpd.conf:
Die Sternchen unter "ServerAdmin administrator@****.de" hast Du jetzt nur für diesen thread gesetzt?
Unter "ServerName 192.168.1.101" solltest Du deine z.b. DynDNS Domain eintragen.
Dass macht sich beim "Internal Server Error" besser, denn grad den 500er Error kann man nur bedingt durch eigene Errorseiten ersätzen. 
Beides spielt für die Funktion des Servers aber keine Rolle.

Viel wichtiger ist aber die Frage WIE Du versuchst deinen Server zu erreichen.
Du versuchst ihn über die gleiche Internetanbindung zu erreichen an die der Server selbst angeschlossen ist?
Dass geht so ohne weiteres nicht.
Möglichkeit 1: Du versuchst es mal von einem Kumpel aus.
Möglichkeit 2: Einige Router (nicht alle) können "NAT Loopback", damit soll es angeblich möglich sein (habe ich selber nicht getestet).
Möglichkeit 3: Du benutzt einen externen transparenten Proxy, siehe dazu hier mehr.
Möglichkeit 4: Damit kannst Du zwar nicht die Seiten auf deinem Server anschauen, jedoch kannst Du die verfügbarkeit des Servers prüfen.
Das Script sollte eigentlich selbsterklärend sein.
Du musst lediglich deine DynDNS Domain (ohne http://) oder deine externe IP eintragen und ggf. noch die Ports ändern.
Wenn Du nicht alle Serverdienste (Ports) brauchst, löscht Du halt entsprechend viele Abschnitte (jeder Abschnitt von *<?php* bis *?>* steht für EINEN Serverdienst.)
Dann lädst Du das Script auf einen externen Webspace hoch und rufst es von dort auf.
Wenn Du glück hast, steht dort dann in grün "Online". 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Danielku15 (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo.

  Also jetzt alles mal der Reihe .

  Die E-Mail Adresse hab ich für diesen Thread geändert.
 Unter dem Servernamen hab ich jetzt die IP Adresse die ich vom ISP bekommen habe eingestellt und jetzt funktioniert es einwand frei. Auch vom eigenen PC aus kann ich den Server über die IP-Adresse aufrufen.
  Danke für eure Hilfe. Ihr wart meine Rettung.

 Lösung für die jenigen die vielleicht das selbe Problem haben:

 Mal überprüfen ob der Servername in der httpd.conf des Apache-Servers auch die IP-Adresse trägt die man vom ISP zugewiesen bekommen hat. ( Oder auch die DynDNS).  


  mfg daniel


----------

